# Semi Aggressive fish list for newbies 56 gallon tank



## mark7a (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello,

I am waiting for my first tank to finish the fishless cycle. I like many of the semi-aggressives, so I think I'll do that type of specie community.

I was thinking of the following fish in my 56g tank (any thoughts or concerns, perhaps another fish or two):

1 - Red Tail Shark
1 - Bristlenose Pleco
2 - Dwarf Gourami
1 - Banded Leporinus
2 - Angelfish
1 - Betta (?)​
I know the Banded Lep gets pretty big - too big?

I'd like a nice variety with activity, but AqAdvisor keeps saying I am overstocked.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You will have a conflict with the angels, gourami and betta.


----------



## mark7a (Dec 2, 2012)

The betta was kind of an afterthought seeing it in another fish list.

Will the Angels and Gourami coexist (maybe even in pairs) or should I just choose one of the species?


----------



## Fishrule912 (Jan 20, 2013)

To be safe, I would choose just one.

I want to say tiger barbs, but they would nip the fins of the fish you currently have on your stocking list.


----------

